# Favourite Brew Related Podcast?



## capretta (6/7/08)

Hey All! 
As a wage slave with a minimum of 2 hours commuting in the car a day, i am a podcast devouring machine. And what better podcasts to listen to but brewing ones! In my early days they were a limitless source of information and inspiration.

So, what i am asking is which is your favourite podcast currently?

If the answer is not an easy one please post on why..


----------



## wambesi (6/7/08)

Basic Brewing is easily my fave as it's no nonsense or over the top.
In saying that I do listen to almost everything else on the list as well but am running out of backlog's now and have to actually wait for new eps!

I don't listen to the brewing network much though as it seems very over the top, I enjoy more easy and relaxing conversations not so exciting!
Yeah boring hey!


----------



## capretta (6/7/08)

4 months ago i would have said Jamils show but the constant ads, self promotion, lack of content, and poor delivery have spoiled it for me... so

I still love listening to basic brewing radio for the easy relaxed format, James' voice and self depreciating humour, Golf tournament intro music, and of course the content.

I will say i am also a big fan of Brewium radio as well, there have been some excellent episodes, and graham sanders on oz craftbrewer is great for an aussie perspective and an example of limitless passion for brewing. 
B)


----------



## underback (6/7/08)

I'm a fan of the guru and Ian. 

Cheers.


----------



## wambesi (6/7/08)

capretta said:


> 4 months ago i would have said Jamils show but the constant ads, self promotion, lack of content, and poor delivery have spoiled it for me... so
> 
> I still love listening to basic brewing radio for the easy relaxed format, James' voice and self depreciating humour, Golf tournament intro music, and of course the content.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I thought, I do listen to Graham alot too, crazy critter he is!
Never heard of Brewium though, now I am about to google it...... Good on ya! 

Edit: Downloading now...


----------



## mika (6/7/08)

Brewing network all the way, it's entertaining and informative, the days just fly by when listening to that. I'll admit sometimes it goes a little OTT. I haven't listened to much of Basic Brewing Radio, seemed like good information, just a little slow for me. Brewcrazy is like listening to nails on a blackboard. Oh and if you haven't listened to the 'Yeast Slurry' podcast...don't <_<

I see there's a few more there that I haven't listened to, seems like it's a good thing my ISP has recently upgraded my download quota


----------



## capretta (6/7/08)

wambesi said:


> Never heard of Brewium though,



i highly recommend chapter (?) 11, primitive brews, when Jim French gets up on his podium at the 2ish minute mark you cant help but be impressed by his eloquence and knowledge of brewing arcana. An awesome bloke to have a night on the piss with i reckon..


----------



## capretta (6/7/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Yeah, the Basic Brewing guys. They have some interesting alternate techniques and experiments as well.



yup, i reckon to keep your program fresh you have to keep experimenting on new things..


----------



## Screwtop (6/7/08)

How I rank em for listening

1. Basic Brewing Radio - good informative mostly.
2. The Brewing Network - Pro some great interviews, but ads, self promotion, constant begging money, BN army of followers is all a bit of a wank.
3. The Jamil Show - Good info but lots of self promo, don't forget to buy the book.
4. Craftbrewer Radio - some good info if you can put up with Grahams cackling laugh and mispronunciation.
5. Big Foamy Head - Beer Reviews mostly US breweries, great Southern Blues and Rock music.
6. Brew Bubbas Radio - ok, a tad boring
7. Yeast Slurry Podcast - Ok sometimes, pretty much a one man and wife band, wife giggles and agrees, pretty much.
8. Pacific Brew News - On again Off again


----------



## Jye (6/7/08)

I would have voted for that Other show but it wasnt on the list  

Ive listened to most but pretty much stick with TBN and BB.

Capretta, how about starting a wiki with a list of podcasts?


----------



## dig (6/7/08)

I like Craft Beer Radio. I'm sort of into the bears that Geoff and Greg are into and I usually get to have a look at that gear once a year when over that part of world. Mmm, Man Candy.


----------



## capretta (6/7/08)

not a bad idea there jye, cheers, basically a secondary reason for this poll was seeing if there were any good ones i had been missing! thanks to screwy for a couple i have not heard from..


----------



## SJW (6/7/08)

> 4 months ago i would have said Jamils show but the constant ads, self promotion, lack of content, and poor delivery have spoiled it for me... so
> 
> I still love listening to basic brewing radio for the easy relaxed format, James' voice and self depreciating humour, Golf tournament intro music, and of course the content.


+1
I like Basic Brewing. Great show.


----------



## goatherder (6/7/08)

Basic Brewing for me. I love the no-nonsense format and the quality of the guests. Jamil is the only other one I'll listen too - only when I'm particularly interested in a style. I used to listen to the BN Sunday show but gave it away. The guests are fantastic but you have to sit through hours of shite to get the good bits. Ditto to Oz Craftbrewer, except you need to listen to 3 or 4 episodes to get something worth listening to. I listened to an ep a few weeks back, reminded me why I don't listen to it anymore.


----------



## Doc (6/7/08)

I think I have them all sync'd to my iPod, but not all get a listen.

I think it goes
BN (Sunday Session) been listening since episode 1 and remain in contact with the crew and is my #1.
Jamil Show
Basic Brewing
Beerschool.com (not on your list)

Others I've tried (but couldn't get into) include:

Should I drink that (SIDT)
Craft Brew Radio
Big Foamy Head
Pacific Brew News
BrewCrazy
Yeast Slurry 

Doc


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/7/08)

#1 BN Sunday Session - been listening for years (but not as long as Doc) and its a personal involvement now as well as a beer information thing. Plus I get a couple of days entertainment out of it over the 3 or 4 hours of show.

#2 The Jamil Show - it _was_ better before the book came out, but its still a great way to get a handle on the styles, and I have the book, so its a useful cross reference

#3 Basic Brewing Radio - Great easy to listen to format and James is just a nice guy

thats it these days. Tried a few of the others but they have faded away over time.

Used to listen to Craftbrewer - but although I really like the beer info and beer talk - the FNQ parochialism and vivid red hue of the necks on display (even though I know that most of it is tongue in cheek) got to be too much for me to take and I had to stop listening. Chronic regional alcoholism is NOT a vibrant beer culture dammit !!


----------



## white.grant (6/7/08)

capretta said:


> not a bad idea there jye, cheers, basically a secondary reason for this poll was seeing if there were any good ones i had been missing! thanks to screwy for a couple i have not heard from..




How about starting a podcast?


----------



## Millet Man (6/7/08)

I'd vote for the local bloke(s) and blokeman of course, had the pleasure of meeting Graham and SWMBO (for an interview) 2-3 years ago when passing through Towmsville and he is a typical county aussie bloke with a dash of FNQ parochialism.

Have listened to BB Radio and Jamil but they don't ring my bells. In my previous career before brewing (explosives) we had Americans trying to tell us they were the experts and they knew jack sh!t, we (ozzie ozzie ozzie oi oi oi ) were the experts but were modest as is the ozzie way. Maybe that sways my view.

Cheers, Andrew.

P.S. I have had many "sessions' with Americans (mostly in Newcastle, Sydney and the far flung corners of China and Mongolia) who I consider mates, that convince me that this is how they behave, not how they truly are. It is just so "un-Australian" to be self-confidant and full of ones self.


----------



## sinkas (6/7/08)

Have been listening to the Brewing Network shows for years, and really enjoy them, and love the humour. I do wonder how hard it woudl be to just start listeining to the show, wihtout an "in " for all the "in jokes"
Also dig Graham Sanders' show, that guy sounds like he is just having so much fun.
Basic brewing radio, seemend like it was brewing for Mid West baptists
BrewCrazy is just uttershite, and should be wiped off the face of the earth.

I aslo like Beer School, but if you dont like BayArea queers pontificating about beer, youll hate it.


----------



## Sprungmonkey (7/7/08)

didn't even know these existed -- *starts dloading podcasts*


----------



## Barry (7/7/08)

Good Day

1. The Jamil show is the one that makes me think the most (can always fast forward)
2. Basic Brewing good clear technical show
3. CraftBrewer Radio always interesting but can stray too much at times
4. Brewium shows promise (only noted it yesterday)
5. TBN has some great stuff midst juvenile crap (fast forward)
6. Brew Bubbas is good and seems to be getting better
7. Brew Crazy can be good in parts especially without Princess Pissed
8. Yeast Slurry is good but basic , likeable host
9. Beer School is interesting at times, feed back on US micro beers
10. Big Foamy Head, beers, blues and pork chop sandwiches

The others are more about tasting and rating local US beers (no real order)
11. The Good Beer Show
12. Murphy's Podcast (lousey sound)
13. Pacific Brew News Radio
14. Radio Beer Hall
15. Craft Brew Radio

At the Great Aussie Pub Crawl I tried to convince Doc and Dane (good name for a podcast) to start their own podcast but to no avail.


----------



## pablo_h (7/7/08)

BBR got me interested in brewing, it's responsible for me wanting to go AG (Just have to save to buy the gear)
The Jamil show got me interested in brewing more than ordinary bitters and normal stouts, not that I'll ever stop brewing them.
I shamelessly buy all their stuff, why not support them? 
Craftbrewer I just listen to for fun.


----------



## capretta (7/7/08)

Grantw said:


> How about starting a podcast?


mmm yeah, frankly i dont know how any of them find the time not only to do the show , but find the content etc over the week. its funny though how with the internet an extremely passionate person can reach alot of people..



sinkas said:


> Have been listening to the Brewing Network shows for years, and really enjoy them, and love the humour. I do wonder how hard it woudl be to just start listeining to the show, wihtout an "in " for all the "in jokes"



mm i started listening about 3 months before daniella left then pretty much stopped after that. she really toned down the "american meathead lacrosse team" idiot carry on i thought.. and that twit justin (i think) annoys the living crap out of me. the minute he got his claws into TBNs big money spinner jamils show doing the live questions i knew that it was rooted.


----------



## gregb (9/7/08)

I now only listen to NQLD Craftbrewer Radio. 

I listened to TBN Sunday Session for a couple of years, but i got sick of Justin forever bitching about all the other brewcasts and was finding it was becoming a little repetitive and all together too Seppo centric.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## Snow (9/7/08)

I like the Basic Brewing Videos. I copy them to DVD and watch them on my telly while I taste beers. Good fun!

- Snow


----------



## MCT (9/7/08)

gregb said:


> I now only listen to NQLD Craftbrewer Radio.
> 
> I listened to TBN Sunday Session for a couple of years, but i got sick of Justin forever bitching about all the other brewcasts and was finding it was becoming a little repetitive and all together too Seppo centric.
> 
> ...



That Graham bloke sounds like a drunk Kerry O'keefe. But some good info if you skip


----------



## Tony (9/7/08)

i voted other.

Never lisened to any brew podcast......... ever.

Didnt know there were so many.

But i havnt read palmers how to brew either.

does this make me stange?


----------



## Tony (9/7/08)

Barry said:


> Doc and Dane (good name for a podcast)



Dad and Dave :lol:


----------



## Benniee (28/8/08)

I thought I'd drag up this thread to list a new podcast I've stumbled on. It's on The Brewing Network - called "Brew Strong". It has Jamil Zainasheff and John Palmer talking about a single specific technical topic per episode.

Here's a link.

Benniee


----------



## Josh (29/8/08)

I downloaded my first podcasts today. So far I have got through 2 Basic Brewing Radio and 2 The Jamil Show eps. And have a few Sunday Sessions ready to go but from what I've read I might want to be tasting a few at the time. Though I am tasting a few right now, 2:55am I am watching the Champions League draw so not keen to listen to the Brewing Network. This Sparkling Ale is kinda nice right now but


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/8/08)

I'm starting my way through the sunday session shows on the brewing network, making a point of listening to the Jamil show before working on a recipe, and when I am no longer shaped I will download Lunch Meet and Brew Strong


----------



## spog (29/8/08)

for me, basic brewing. cant go wrong easy listening, informative, etc.....
downloaded a couple of podcasts from craftbrewer (graham sanders,saunders?).
mmmmmmm best i not comment on what i really think about that egotistical,annoying,whining,wan....
cheers......spog.......


----------



## HoppingMad (29/8/08)

Yup, same again. Basic brewing. Those guys know their stuff and what they don't know, they ask the experts. Listened to craftbrewer and Jamil's but Basic is my pic.

Hopper.


----------



## KingKong (13/3/13)

I have just started d/loading some podcasts about brewing and they are awesome. Wish I knew about all these before. Seems like a little known resource that should be promoted a bit more. 

Imagine an AHB podcast where a member is interviewed every month, a sponsor is spoken with regarding their products etc etc etc, that would be good as well.


----------



## sp0rk (13/3/13)

Can i please host, be drunk and drop the C bomb a lot?


----------



## lukiferj (13/3/13)

sp0rk said:


> Can i please host, be drunk and drop the C bomb a lot?


Cascade, Centennial, Columbus, Chinook


----------



## sp0rk (13/3/13)

uh yeah, sure...


----------



## Josh (3/6/15)

Josh said:


> I downloaded my first podcasts today. So far I have got through 2 Basic Brewing Radio and 2 The Jamil Show eps. And have a few Sunday Sessions ready to go but from what I've read I might want to be tasting a few at the time. Though I am tasting a few right now, 2:55am I am watching the Champions League draw so not keen to listen to the Brewing Network. This Sparkling Ale is kinda nice right now but


What a difference 7 years makes!
It turns out I enjoyed the Brewing Network so much I designed a holiday to the States in 2010 around BNA5/NHC and then a live show at Downtown Joe's Napa CA.

Regular shows I listen to these days are:
The Session (Brewing Network) - still my favourite all around beer podcast. Great guests and brewing info and the entertainment is right up my alley too.
Dr Homebrew - Brewing Network show hosted by JP and featuring a couple of National BJCP judges judging two beers an episode.
Microbrewr - A show for those thinking of going Pro.
Radio Brews News - Hosted by Matt Kirkegaard and Pete Mitcham. Features interviews with mostly Australian identities in the beer scene.
The Sour Hour - Brewing Network show hosted by Jay Goodwin from The Rare Barrel gives great sour beer brewing info.
Brewing with Style/The Jamil Show - Reworked show from Jamil Zainasheff focusing on one style each show.
Brew Strong - Jamil and John Palmer getting into more detail about brewing and going pro.
Other Aussie shows worth listening to are Ale of a Time, Sessionable & Not Two Bright - All mostly focus on Australian craft beer and in the case of the first two, talking to brewers.
Others I listen to are Fuhmentaboudit, Beer Sessions Radio, BeerSmith, Basic Brewing Radio.

And I also appear on two podcasts myself:
Inebriation Nation - Mostly focused on the Sydney scene but talk to brewers from around the country and the occasional international guest. We broadcast live from GABS Sydney last week and spoke to four brewers during the show.
Bats and Balls - If you're interested in sport.


----------



## Dazzbrew (3/6/15)

You forgot about beersmith podcast.


----------



## Josh (3/6/15)

Dazzbrew said:


> You forgot about beersmith podcast.


I didn't, included in Others I listed to.

It's good. But I don't subscribe, just pick off the episodes I think I'll be interested in.


----------



## Cervantes (3/6/15)

I've tried a couple of brewing pod casts, but those have been bad enough to put me off listening to any more.

I'm not sure which ones I listened to, but as has been mentioned previously, you have to sit through a lot of self promotion and crap to get to any good bits.

Maybe I'll give it another try based on the recommendations here.


----------



## Dazzbrew (3/6/15)

Sorry Josh I was referring to the op, I thought beersmith was one of the better known ones.

my fav is Basic Brewing Radio followed by Brew Strong, The Jamil Show then Beersmith. I wasn't aware of most of the others listed so thanks for posting.


----------



## capretta (4/6/15)

haha things have changed alot since 2008.. i listen to no brewing podcasts at all anymore, but podcasts still keep me sane and i reckon they are a fabulous resource. I actually ended up going on a solo bike ride up the east coast of australia in the late 2000s with a final stop being made at graham sanders house (craftbrew radio) in townsville. He was a real character, larger than life and friendly and accommodating to a tee. Fed me many wonderful beers, let me crash in his lounge then woke me early for a brew session. One of my fondest brewing memories. Josh, you seem to be on board with current brewing podcasts, maybe it would be worth starting a new thread with polls so people can find some new gold, as podcasts seem like an intimidating thing for some people but they are invaluable for me.


----------



## panzerd18 (4/6/15)

Craig-tube?


----------



## panzerd18 (4/6/15)

Craig-tube?


----------

